# Camphor Camo



## CaraBou (Nov 28, 2013)

Ugh. My new lavender is camphorous! I should have known that "less camphorous" doesn't mean "not camphorous."  Now I do, but I also have 16 oz to use (in cp soaps mostly) before I _should _order what I really want! 

How can I turn this around to something I adore?  In other words, what blends would highlight the floral notes (my preference), mask the camphor, or nicely compliment the camphor?   I keep thinking mint might compliment it, and vanilla might mask it, though I don't know if I have a knack for envisioning scents.  And I can think of nothing that would highlight the floralness except another floral.  I have some lilac FO I will try but somehow I don't think this will do it.

Just to be clear, I am not asking for your favorite lavender blends -- though I'll take that too if you are clear that's what you are offering.  I want to be able to distinguish camphor solutions.

The catch 22 is that whatever you suggest, I'll probably have to order.  So maybe I should just try to find a new lovely _floral _lavender -- suggestions for this?  The EO I've been describing is the "premium" lavender from Soap Making Resource. I really liked the last stuff I had (GloryBee's L. angustifolia) but locally it is very expensive and GloryBee won't ship it up to Alaska.

TIA for your help!


----------



## lsg (Nov 28, 2013)

Spearmint, patchouli, ylang ylang, vanilla, rosemary, bergamot, chamomile, citronella, lemon, cedarwood, sandalwood and pine are just a few of the essential oils that blend well with lavender


----------



## CaraBou (Nov 28, 2013)

Thank you. Do you know if any of them are particularly well suited for ameliorating the camphor smell?


----------



## lsg (Nov 28, 2013)

I like this blend and I think it would probably soften the lavender.

43% lavender
28% rosemary
13% cedarwood
13% spearmint
3%   patchouli


----------



## CaraBou (Nov 29, 2013)

Thanks lsg, nice of you to share that.  I didn't like my batch of pure lavender soap but hopefully any blend will help.  I'm probably over reacting -- just disappointed it wasn't what I expected.


----------



## lsg (Nov 29, 2013)

I think you will find that the lavender blends well with a lot of essential oils, softening the camphor odor.


----------



## CaraBou (Nov 29, 2013)

Yay, I feel better already!  I will blend away this weekend!  I have a few small bottles of other EOs I can play with; maybe I'll discover my favorite blends and place another order for many batches to come :mrgreen:


----------



## Obsidian (Nov 29, 2013)

I don't know a thing about blending scents but I got a sample soap from a local shop that is patchouli and lavender, it may just be a new favorite scent. Its smells great.


----------



## lsg (Nov 30, 2013)

CaraBou said:


> Yay, I feel better already! I will blend away this weekend! I have a few small bottles of other EOs I can play with; maybe I'll discover my favorite blends and place another order for many batches to come :mrgreen:


 When I test fragrance blends, I use Q-Tips and divide the blends into parts.  Store Q-Tips in a plastic baggie so the EOs can blend well.


----------



## CaraBou (Nov 30, 2013)

lsg said:


> When I test fragrance blends, I use Q-Tips and divide the blends into parts.  Store Q-Tips in a plastic baggie so the EOs can blend well.



What do you mean by: "and divide the blends into parts."  You mean something like if you use 5 drops total on every q-tip, you change the ratio of each EO so you can smell the effect of different blends?  

I like the idea of putting them in baggies.  I haven't done this before but it seems like it would be effective.


----------



## lsg (Nov 30, 2013)

43% lavender
28% rosemary
13% cedarwood
13% spearmint
3% patchouli 

For the above recipe, I would probably do the following:  3 parts lavender, 2 parts rosemary, 1 part cedarwood, 1 part spearmint and and 2 or 3 drops of Patchouli.   Dip 3 Q-Tip ends in lavender, 2 in rosemary, 1 Q-Tip end in cedarwood and 1 Q-Tip end in spearmint with just a couple of small drops of patchouli on another end.  Drops all of these in a baggie or small jar, shake up and leave for several hours before smelling.


----------



## LanaBanana (Dec 1, 2013)

Wow Isg, what a great explanation. I am thrilled to learn this method. Thanks

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## djk17 (Dec 1, 2013)

Recently I have been doing a 1:1 lavender patchouli and it is, frankly, divine. 

I think patchouli will be effective in softening the camphor note for you. 

Typically I mix the e.o.s together first and let them mellow for anywhere from an hour to a couple of weeks or when I next make soap. 

Let us know your results!


----------



## houseofwool (Dec 1, 2013)

I have an awfully camphorous lavender as well and I have been blending it with another lav that I like to be able to use it up.


----------



## CaraBou (Dec 1, 2013)

lsg said:
			
		

> Dip 3 Q-Tip ends in lavender, 2 in rosemary, 1 Q-Tip end in cedarwood and 1 Q-Tip end in spearmint with just a couple of small drops of patchouli on another end. Drops all of these in a baggie or small jar, shake up and leave for several hours before smelling.





			
				djk17 said:
			
		

> Typically I mix the e.o.s together first and let them mellow for anywhere from an hour to a couple of weeks or when I next make soap.





houseofwool said:


> I have an awfully camphorous lavender as well and I have been blending it with another lav that I like to be able to use it up.



Great ideas, guys.  When I get a better repertoire of EOs I will definitely try your blend, lsg; thanks again for sharing.  I found some Verbena-Lemon FO in my stash last night and made up two different q-tip mixes.  But I put all drops on one head as I hadn't seen lsg's post.   I ended up soaping with 60% lavender and 40% V-L FO.  It seems a good match but can't help but wonder what a little patchouli might have done to tone down the high notes.  Maybe next time!  I also like the idea of blending small amounts of the bad lavender with better stuff when I find it (and allow myself to buy it).

It makes a whole lot of sense to meld the scents together awhile so I will find containers to do that for future batches.  Soaping is an exercise in foresight and patience, huh!


----------

